
A mechanism for cognitive influence at a distance? - thomyorkie
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14738355
======
jimrandomh
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/1ib/parapsychology_the_control_group...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/1ib/parapsychology_the_control_group_for_science/)

~~~
md224
But how does he know "their null hypotheses are always true"? He seems to take
it as a given. Why?

Edit: is it just me or did they boot this off the front page manually?

~~~
thomyorkie
Yeah, it appears they did remove it from the front page manually.

~~~
dang
Who is "they" and what is "manually"?

This post declined in rank because users flagged it.

~~~
thomyorkie
It seems to me that flagging a submission should result in an admin review,
not in an automatic reduction in the submission's points.

------
herbig
The abstract doesn't mention a control group of non-siblings. I would think
that would be a prerequisite for concluding anything.

~~~
runin2k1
And a test where nobody is hooked up at the transmitting end but the signals
are still turned on... there's a lot of potential for the receiver being
influenced solely by the hardware setup if it is not properly isolated room to
room(electrical, light, sound).

------
thomyorkie
Also interesting:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20887774](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20887774)

~~~
RobertoG
At least one of the authors is in both papers.

If I am going to believe this I am going to need real independent
reproducibility. A lot of it.

------
joedavison
Wow:

"The results suggest that an appropriate altered state of one brain can effect
specific predictable frequencies of the electroncephalographic activity of
another distant brain which is genetically related."

------
thomyorkie
Can someone explain why this was suddenly removed from the front page?

